# boot camp



## Ray (30 Jul 2002)

:sniper:   I saw the other post`s and was looking for the same thing!!!!!!!!all i can see is one on the cbc .ca boot camp 18m long it s not bad but looking for more .I going on 27th of aug (CFLRS in St.jean)RCR infantry looking everyware but can not find much !!!   :crybaby:    
can someone help me please
with links or tips thanks all.
   :mg:


----------



## breck88 (31 Jul 2002)

Cool, do you start training on the 27th.

That‘s when I start mine, then it‘s off to wainwright, PPCLI infantry.

Not much info anywhere for recruit training.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jul 2002)

basically be a sponge and soak up all the info that is thrown at you. expected it to be both physically and mentally demanding.

One tip for your inspections, keep double of everything (i.e. cans of shave cream, tooth paste, etc.)  basically one for show and one for everyday use.

hope this helps.


----------



## Ray (31 Jul 2002)

Well i gess i should say hi !!!!!!!
I`ll be leaving from Ottawa to cflrs st.jean on the 27th we have to be there before 14:00
my swearing in date is aug 16th
for RCR Infantry
from what I can see it s to cfb meaford
for Infantry training 
   :fifty:   
is it the same for you


----------



## Ray (31 Jul 2002)

hi guys this is what i have on boot camp
 http://www.cbc.ca/news/bigpicture/military/bootcamp.html 
and
 http://hamiltonspectator.com/reports/489621.html 
this is the US boot camp
 http://www.aboutbootcamps.com/militarybootcamps/index.html 
and a picture of st.jean base
 http://www.geocities.com/zuuba_2000/RGSEastern.html 
and this from someone who was there
 http://members.tripod.com/~WSNBM/basic.html 
 I ve look at all I can and this is what I came up with!!!!!!!
I hope it can help you guys
  :mg:


----------



## Ray (6 Aug 2002)

hi boyzzzzz!!!!!
just relooked at my paper work and yes my training starts on the 27th Aug course number is 0230(AA)                                  Is there anyone else on the 27th?????
sorry breck88 I told you it was the 26th
do you have the same course number???
   :mg:                        :evil:


----------



## fusilier (8 Aug 2002)

Basically the best advice I could give you on Basic, is not to try to be the hero.  Everybody wants to impress the instructors but sometimes this can just blow up in your face.  Sometimes its the grey man who gets the higher marks, the guy that never sticks out good or bad.  
You are going infantry, but don‘t feel overly compelled to brag about that.  You‘ll be the same as everyone else at Basic, no matter what trade you are going.  And you still have a long long way to go until you pass your Infantry 3‘s.  It was the best time of my life and the worst time of my life, but I would never trade for anything else in the world.  Just remember an old saying my CSM used to tell me "Pain is temporary, Pride is Forever"

fusilier sends


----------



## Craig M (8 Aug 2002)

Just wondering when CF holds basic Training?  It seems that some are leaving soon (end of Aug.).  Just wondering when they schedule them throughout the year.


----------



## Ray (8 Aug 2002)

I would realy like to thank all the people who e mailed me and posted about boot camp .I would realy like to here more about the time you pasted at boot camp and the little tips you did to helped you get threw it .I`m training every day 5km in 25m and push ups and sit ups .I realy want to get threw this and serve in the CF . 
thank you all


----------



## Sharpey (8 Aug 2002)

On my QL2...I fended pretty much only formyself and apparently tied for top candidate. I was told I did a good job but have to help "buddy" out more. So, on my QL3 I did just that, and neglected myself I guess, and naturally placed bottom third. Damnded if you do, damned if you don‘t. Find a happy medium I guess and your laughing.

Training ahead of time is a good idea. Your ahead of some of the game if you do that.


----------



## Andrew (8 Aug 2002)

Hey seeing as how alot of people on here are leaving soon to st jean.  Did anyone get on the course at CFB Esquimalt?  Course starts Sept 9.  If so email me at Andrew1@skyweb.ca or just message me here

Andrew
------------------------------------------------
"Success comes from good judgment, good judgment comes from experience and
experience comes from bad judgment."---Arthur Jones


----------



## goodtogo (15 Aug 2002)

don‘t worry guys basic training is a joke, it‘s all numbers and they want the people. i‘ve seen many people that never should of made it ,but just went thru the cracks. the canadian army has such a hard time recruiting people that they keep what they get, well at least most of them. training standards have droped, human rights have taking over the army and that it‘s! as for your infantry training that should be the one you should worry about, but it‘s all good training because it‘s your own unit that trains you. as for basic don‘t sweat it just be the grey man and do as they say, you‘ll breeze by it!  :sniper:


----------



## Ray (19 Aug 2002)

well I just did my signing in on the 16th
and everything is a go and talked with one guys that is going for RCR Infantry with me on the 26th well thanks guy for all the help I just hope things go well


----------



## silverhorse86 (19 Aug 2002)

hope everything goes good for you striker    :warstory:


----------



## Ray (19 Aug 2002)

thanks for all the posts and good luck to all who are joining !!!!!!!!!!!
I leave on the 26th and I`m open to all tips and I hope it can help all others who have joined and for the people who are thinking of joining . it is very hard to find out thing about (cdn)boot camp on the web so I hope it helped some of you


----------



## silverhorse86 (20 Aug 2002)

yes im goin 4 rcr reserve infanrty next year until i finish school and then im oging full into any regular force infantry unit that will take me and i cant wait   :warstory:


----------



## patrick666 (24 Aug 2002)

Hello, I just got a call from the army saying I have aptitude and fitness testing on Sept. 11th. I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips for completing these. Thanks.

- Patrick


----------



## portcullisguy (24 Aug 2002)

Get lots of sleep the night before!

The aptitude isn‘t that bad really, just don‘t get stuck on the hard questions.  You will not finish every section, so answer the questions you can answer easily, and carry-on.  If, by some miracle, you have time, go back and try to asnwer the harder ones.

There is a spatial aptitude portion, if I recall, and it can be helpful to look up some practice questions in a GATB Practice book.

For the physical, mine was a piece of piss, and my grandmother could have done it.

That said, get rest, pace yourself, and make sure you stretch out beforehand.  Stretch, don‘t jerk, your muscles during warm up.

You will not be running/stair-climbing very hard, just at a steady pace for a boring period.  The push-ups aren‘t so bad, I was able to do 19.  The sit-ups will burn your stomach, and the hand-grip thingy is a silly.... no matter how hard you grip, it won‘t seem like it moved.  Just grip as hard as you can.  You get 2 tries, I believe, per hand, and they take your best score.

That‘s all I can remember... good luck!

Not scoring well in any particular test doesn‘t automatically get you punted, I don‘t think, it just means you might not be suited to certain trades.


----------



## patrick666 (24 Aug 2002)

Hey

Thanks man. I‘ll look up that GATB book at the library. I‘ve been jogging for the past couple months plus push/sit-ups, so I think I‘m set for the fitness test. It‘s the aptitude I‘m more worried about. Haha. 

Take ‘er easy.

- Patrick


----------



## Ray (25 Aug 2002)

hey boyz!
well this is my last for a well I`m gone on the 26th for basic. I`m running 5km a day I just hope I`m realy for this , and for the tests it`s not all that hard but don`t go in with a hot headed way of thinking and you will do fine and for the interveiw think like a team player and you`ll do great! the pt test just go with the guy talking and he`ll set the pace it`s not all that hard. 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## BestOfTheBest (29 Aug 2002)

Well i just came back form the recruiting office and I gave in my applications papers.
They said there will be calling me in October for be to come and do the tests.
I just felt like sharing this with you guys, I dont know why but just wih me good luck.  :skull:    :fifty:


----------



## silverhorse86 (29 Aug 2002)

good luck


----------



## patrick666 (30 Aug 2002)

Hey, I have some testing coming up in about  a week so I might just post what happens during the tests here for anyone wanting to know, or feel free to email me. Good luck and congrats.

Take ‘er easy.

- Patrick


----------



## Art Johnson (30 Aug 2002)

Why do we call it Boot Camp?


----------



## BestOfTheBest (31 Aug 2002)

Hey, well I gave in my application paper for the reserves and they said they will call be in like October because thats when the GGFG start recuriting I guess.
But my questions are when they call me to do my test like the medical and all other, how long would all the test take?
And my other question is after i am done my tests I know i go and do my baisc training an weekends but like what i dont understand is how that works like is it twice a month and on a saterday and a sunday and like what kind of traning would i be doing and how long would this basic traing take espcially if i am doing it at school time and not summer.
thanks


----------



## portcullisguy (2 Sep 2002)

Foot Guards?  You poor devil.  You‘ll never see the outside of the parade square.  I should think you will become fast friends with a can of boot black or three.  On the upside you may get to look spiffy and salute all sorts of people far more important than any of us!


----------



## BestOfTheBest (3 Sep 2002)

So your telling me the GGFG doesn‘t train at all out side the parade square?
like no infatry training or anything?


----------



## Doug VT (3 Sep 2002)

Of course they do Infantry trg.  However being the GGFG, drill does seem to be of a little bit more importance that the average  inf unit.  I‘m sure that it will be mostly the same as any other res inf unit so don‘t fret.


----------



## Troopasaurus (5 Sep 2002)

a bunch of questions 

 1. well i got put into math 10 essentials (the one for dumb ppl) and so now i will still graduate but only with 1 year of physics will this effect me much ?
2. joining the reserves at 16 good or bad idea ?
3. air cadet trg i think it will help alot and im used to barrack life and drill and some field work good ?
4. certain school courses i dont want a desk job!! so ive completely shut out busness(sp) education 

 so any help i really want PPCLI but any infanty engineer or arty is alright 

 thx for all your help 

 Flight Sgt. Carman


----------

